# No Sound coming from speakers?



## jpd7 (Dec 18, 2011)

I recently had a home theater system installed. All was working fine. Today I go to turn the system on as usual. I turn the flat screen on,I turn the cable box on,turn on a/v reciever on. The pictures in on the flat screen, the a/v reciever is on. I hear the sub-woofer turn on. But I am not getting any sound through the surround sound speakers. My installer says he can't make it here for 3 weeks? Pioneer doesn't have any tech's on during the week-end. I need help!


----------



## kennyc6mil (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd check to make sure the mute is not activated.


----------



## kennyc6mil (Dec 16, 2011)

my daughter like to play with remotes and she sometimes presses the mute button. Could be that simple


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Not trying to dumb anything up, but make sure no one changed the input, turned off the speakers. Also, try turning the AVR off and back on. Sometimes, not very often, I need to do this for the HDMI to reshake.


----------



## kennyc6mil (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh. Thought about something. Check to see which zone is activated. One time I accidentally pressed the zone button and got a no sound situation. Maybe it wasn't zone. But my receiver had A and B speakers. The setting cycles through. A only, B only, A + B. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jibara (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you get it working?


----------



## jpd7 (Dec 18, 2011)

I called Pioneer support today. After 20 min. hold I spoke to a service rep. After several questions what was showing on the reciever display. He asked me what was showing on the upper left top screen relative to speakers. I said nothing was showing. He told me to push the very small little noticed tab and sure enough the sound came through the system. Somehow it got pushed, touched and it just killed the speaker input to the system. If it ever happens again I'm one up on it. I've only had the system for 2 weeks so I am still getting use to all the features. The dam report has too many buttons and they are very small and poorly marked. Just too many items on a remote. Just my thought.

Thanks for the replies.

John:unbelievable:


----------

